# Iceland



## riverdees05 (Feb 25, 2017)

Looking at a potential trip to Iceland this summer.  What are the things to do and the watch outs.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 25, 2017)

Iceland is a great place to visit. The typical tour is the Golden Circle which was well worth it to me. 

Another one I really enjoyed was a bike tour of Reykjavik. The city is fairly flat so the tour is not that strenuous. 

3-4 days is enough IMHO to get a real feel of the country. 

Cheers


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 26, 2017)

We were there quite a number of years ago when my BIL was based there.  I had a lot of trouble finding travel information about it at the time. Because time was short, we didn't see all that much.  A co-worker was just there in Oct. for a packaged tour of 4 days or so. I'm thinking of doing it myself if I see it advertised on Groupon, where he found it.   It sounds like you are looking to do this on your own.  Look for some tours and see where they go.  Blue Lagoon is a must do.


----------



## bailey (Mar 5, 2017)

I am planning on going in June.  Many places that are reasonably priced are already booked or prices have doubled since I started booking in October.  We are renting a car and doing the ring road.  We haven't booked any tours and are not really planning to.  There are many travel books on Iceland and lots of info online.  Airfares are very reasonable now but mostly everything else is quite expensive.  You need to decide if you want to camp, hostels, guest houses, hotels or self catering.  Many of the hotels and guest houses come with breakfast.  You didn't say how many days you're planning?


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 6, 2017)

Icelandic air lets you stay for a week when you book their airline to Europe. I see that as a win-win for anyone with lots of holidays and wanting to go to Europe. Had a friend go a few years ago and they loved it.

Joan


----------



## PClapham (Dec 31, 2017)

Tacoma said:


> Icelandic air lets you stay for a week when you book their airline to Europe. I see that as a win-win for anyone with lots of holidays and wanting to go to Europe. Had a friend go a few years ago and they loved it.
> 
> Joan


----------



## PClapham (Dec 31, 2017)

What is it like in July?  Thnkng of stopping on the way to Europe in summer.

Anita


----------



## eabishop2 (Jan 2, 2018)

DW (also named Anita ) and I did this in July 2015.  We were there for about 30 hours (in one morning, out the next afternoon).  The weather was perfectly sunny, quite breezy and highs in the upper 50's F.  We were in Europe for just under 3 weeks, but this quick stop over was still one of the highlights of our trip!  Don't pass up the opportunity!


----------



## Carol C (Mar 12, 2018)

Everyone who went last summer...how was it? What is your best memory of Iceland?


----------



## Carol C (Mar 12, 2018)

Forgot to say...the Sigur Ros DVD "Haima" was shot all over Iceland and I recommend this 2-disc set!


----------

